# Anyone make GSD Yarn or felt?



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

Last night I started spinning some Abby hair into yarn. The yarn was very soft and should make something that is very warm when I have enough made. I think I will mix in a little poodle next.

Has anyone here made anything with their dog's hair?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have not done it, but I know that people do make things from the dog hair. Every so often I toy with saving the undercoat and taking a spinning class.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Jeff - have you tried Google-ing for "chiengora"? It brings up a lot of websites with information on spinning dog hair and pictures of finished results. 

I recently came across a photo essay that showed people wearing items that were made with their dogs' fur. The photos are by Erwan Fichou and the project is called Dogwool. You can see them on his website at Erwan Fichou - Photographe None of those dogs are GSDs but I don't see why GSD wool wouldn't make a good sweater.

... wonder if it smells like wet dog when it gets wet, though.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

Needle felting is even easier. You can learn to make a usable fabric in a few minutes. 

Spinning on a drop spindle does not require much equipment. I have even made a drop spindle with a CD, duct tape, and a pencil. 

The GSD inner coat is a fairly short fiber but it does spin quite nice. I wish the inner coat was as colorful as the guard hair. It still makes a nice tan/gray.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My parents used to raise Norwegian Elkhounds so we had a lot of fur around- my mom found a woman that knitted with dog hair so she had a never ending supply from us. I remember my mom wearing a scarf the lady had knitted but it always smelled like Chanel #5, my mom's perfume.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Spinning on a drop spindle does not require much equipment.


Speaking as someone who's very recently learned to use a drop spindle, it's also not terribly complicated. Definitely something you can learn easily.  Jeff taught me this past summer.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

I would recommend starting on sheep wool roving. GSD undercoat is short so it is a little tricky but once I did a little it spun nicely without adding any other types of fiber. When I have spun enough I will post a picture.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't, but if you want some from a white longcoat pm me for contact info and I'll gladly start saving some for you. (we have lots, lol)


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Are you taking donations? Please, _please_ say yes. :rofl:


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

Let me see if I can keep up with the production of one dog first


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

Hunther's Dad said:


> Are you taking donations? Please, _please_ say yes. :rofl:


This subject is very interesting, so I did search "Chiengora". I found this website that DOES take donations and then uses the proceeds to benefit animal shelters in Bristish Columbia.

Chiengora Fibers - Welcome to Chiengora Fibers- Customized Dog Hair Fiber and Apparel

Donation link:

Chiengora Fibers - Fiber Donation - Donate Brushed Dog Hair for Charity Helping Animal Shelters

Pretty cool stuff!

Kristina


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I haven't because I don't know how to make yarn or knit. However I saved hair from my Golden Retriever for several years and I am planning to send it away to one of the places that makes things from Chiengora, to have it made into a teddy bear. Her undercoat was so soft.


----------

